# Load index



## booyaazaa (May 23, 2012)

Hello,

I know that the front factory Dunlop RFT'S, 245-40r18, have a load index of 93y. Every where I have researched states that the tires I go with should have the same load index. However when I go to different websites it states that I can go with the Hankook V12's, 245-30r20, that have a load index of 90y XL. Is this correct or will these 20" V12 not be able to handle the wieght. Also because of this I currently am running the V12's in a 255-30r20 since the load index is a 92y. I want to change back to a 245 size in the front for clearance reasons now that I have my KW V2's installed. If anyone has the answer let me know. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

Check the tire placard located in the drivers door jam and find the Gross Axle Weight Rating for the front. If it is less than 2646 lbs. you can use this tire as this tires max load is 1323 lbs per tire.

Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


----------



## booyaazaa (May 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Check the tire placard located in the drivers door jam and find the Gross Axle Weight Rating for the front. If it is less than 2646 lbs. you can use this tire as this tires max load is 1323 lbs per tire.
> 
> Tires http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/tires/index.jsp


Thanks for the info Gary. Found out the GAWR is 2653lbs for the fronts. Do you have any suggestions on tire combos that will work with this weight in 245/30r20 and 275/30r20?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

I know of no 245/30R20 that has more load capacity than 1323lbs per tire, sorry.


----------



## Donm (Jul 18, 2012)

OP, can you put the front tires on an accurate scale and actually check the weight? Don't know if you have lighter than stock wheels and you are only 7 lbs over the max. Try helium in the front tires?


----------

